# Ufficiale: Neymar al Barcellona



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornamento 24 maggio
Neymar,accordo raggiunto con il Barcellona.
Bruciato il Real Madrid: Al Santos vanno 50 milioni, al giocatore 35 in 5 anni.

Sportmediaset


Sembra ci sia un *incontro tuttora in corso tra Barcellona e Santos per parlare di Neymar*. Alla riunione sarebbero presenti il padre del giocatore, i dirigenti del Barça, il vicepresidente del Santos e i legali del club brasiliano.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

Sembra che i due club siano vicinissimi all'accordo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

Questo vuol dire che Robinho andrà al Santos


----------



## pennyhill (25 Maggio 2013)

Per prenderlo quando?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Neymar,accordo raggiunto con il Barcellona.
Bruciato il Real Madrid: Al Santos vanno 50 milioni, al giocatore 35 in 5 anni.

Sportmediaset


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2013)

neymar messi è roba illegale


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

7 milioni all'anno per sto qui??????????????????????????????????? 
Ma che follie dai.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

In Spagna fara' tipo 50 gol. In Italia fa fatica messi, figuriamoci neymar.
Comunque il santos ha i soldi, vuole robinho? Lo paghi bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

50 Milioni maro


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In Italia fa fatica messi



sì?


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2013)

L'avrei visto bene in Premier, dove non avrebbe segnato più di 10 gol a stagione


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2013)

contro di noi a s.siro ma anche contro l'inter non ha strusciato palla


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2013)

Adesso il prezzo di Robinho sale a 20 milioni


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2013)

Perfetto,fuori i soldi per Bingo,allora.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perfetto,fuori i soldi per Bingo,allora.



io direi fuori felipe anderson  non hanno più bisogno dei soldi della lazie


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2013)

Robinho ora è incedibile, può andare via solo in caso di follie economiche, 10-15 Mln


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2013)

Messi in Italia farebbe 30 goal anche bendato


----------



## rossovero (26 Maggio 2013)

85 milioni buttati per me. Ma al Barca sono abituati


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2013)

*Ufficiale il comunicato: 

Neymar, who announced the news on Twitter and Instagram, will play for Barça for the next five seasons

The player is known for his exquisite technical skills which makes this free-scoring striker a nightmare for any defence

His style is beautiful to watch and he has received recognition and praise from the legendary Pelé himself, of whom many believe he is the modern successor*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Non abbiamo neanche un centesimo, che manco gli scarti del barca possiamo permetterci. Che tristezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Mi appello a voi: renderebbe esterno nel tridente del Barcellona? In ogni caso credo che abbia fatto la scelta migliore col campionato spagnolo e in particolare col Barcellona. Detto questo adesso avrà tutto da dimostrare, sul serio però, non per gioco come in Brasile.


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2013)

si, a sinistra però


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2013)

Nel tridente del Barça farà cose straordinarie. Ovviamente gli servirà tempo per adattarsi al calcio europeo ed entrare nei meccanismi del Barcellona.
Mamma mia... Neymar-Messi


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

un altro della cantera


----------



## Tahva (26 Maggio 2013)

La finale di Champions ha dimostrato che i soldi spesso valgono più dell'oculatezza del progetto, quindi questi stanno spendendo


----------



## Emanuele (26 Maggio 2013)

Se non comprano almeno un centrale decente per me non arrivano manco in finale di champions.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2013)

deve saper rinnovarsi a centrocampo il barcellona, non ce la fanno più a pressare come un tempo i vari iniesta e xavi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> deve saper rinnovarsi a centrocampo il barcellona, non ce la fanno più a pressare come un tempo i vari iniesta e xavi



Iniesta si...cmq pensavo che Neymar rimaneva fino al 2014 al Santos...così ha soltanto buttato del tempo...a questo punto poteva venire prima
al Barca farà grandi cose


----------



## rossovero (26 Maggio 2013)

Tahva ha scritto:


> La finale di Champions ha dimostrato che i soldi spesso valgono più dell'oculatezza del progetto, quindi questi stanno spendendo



Io allora ci farei la firma ad avere un progetto che in 5 anni ti porta 2 campionati, 1 coppa nazionale e ti fa arrivare ad un soffio dalla Champions...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2013)

Ho la sensazione che questo giocatore in Europa sarà un bluff clamoroso.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2013)

Forte è forte, ma continuo a sostenere che questo qui in Europa farà una carriera molto al di sotto delle enormi aspettative. Robinho bis.


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2013)

Se farà la carriera di robinho potrà dire di aver fatto una carriera iper fallimentare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Maggio 2013)

Scarso da far paura, buono solo a fare i giochetti contro i ciucci difensori brasiliani.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> In Spagna fara' tipo 50 gol. In Italia fa fatica messi, figuriamoci neymar.
> Comunque il santos ha i soldi, vuole robinho? Lo paghi bene



Messi fatica in Italia? Ma dai..vorrei proprio vederlo con le difese di Siena, Sampdoria, Torino, Cagliari et simila..farebbe 3 gol a partita..


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2013)

Tutto da vedere. Ma credo che abbia fatto la scelta sbagliata, per due motivi:

1) C'è già Messi, che ha sempre bruciato tutti quelli che gli hanno giocato d fianco

2) Ha scelto una squadra che ha già dato il meglio di se negli anni scorsi. Difficilmente i cicli possono durare per 10 anni.


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2013)

Ora il Real si prende Cavani


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2013)

Ha fatto bene ad andare in Spagna, in altri campionati l'avrebbero ridicolizzato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto da vedere. Ma credo che abbia fatto la scelta sbagliata, per due motivi:
> 
> 1) C'è già Messi, che ha sempre bruciato tutti quelli che gli hanno giocato d fianco
> 
> 2) Ha scelto una squadra che ha già dato il meglio di se negli anni scorsi. Difficilmente i cicli possono durare per 10 anni.


Vero ma credo che sarebbe stato stuprato in poco tempo in qualsiasi altro campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Certo però che 7 milioni per sto qui.....

Il Pizzaiolo dovrebbe andare a battere casa per Balotelli a sto punto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2013)

a me non convince pienamente neymar,mi ricorda molto il robinho giovane,che sembrava potesse diventare un fenomeno,ma in europa si è dimostrato solamente un buon-ottimo giocatore.E poi 50 milioni per il cartellino e 7 di ingaggio annui mi sembrano un po' troppi per quanto ha dimostrato finora sia nel santos che nella nazionale brasiliana.La vedo come un'operazione troppo rischiosa per il barça,soprattutto dal punto di vista economico.A mio parere avrebbero piu' che altro avuto bisogno di investire su un grande difensore centrale da affiancare a pique',invece di andare ad affollare ulteriormente il reparto offensivo


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a me non convince pienamente neymar,mi ricorda molto il robinho giovane,che sembrava potesse diventare un fenomeno,ma in europa si è dimostrato solamente un buon-ottimo giocatore.E poi 50 milioni per il cartellino e 7 di ingaggio annui mi sembrano un po' troppi per quanto ha dimostrato finora nel santos e nella nazionale brasiliana.La vedo come un'operazione troppo rischiosa per il barça,soprattutto dal punto di vista economico.A mio parere avrebbero piu' che altro bisogno di investire su un grande difensore centrale da affiancare a pique',invece di andare ad affollare ulteriormente il reparto offensivo



sul piano economico invece penso che non e un grande rischio perche come ho scritto nel topic "Il costo di Balotelli" il cartellino si paghera quasi da solo con merchandising + sponsor.

il rischio e sportivo : sara sicuramente il loro piu grande acquisto in questo mercato quindi se non convince allora sara ancora una volta una campa sbagliata.


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2013)

l'hanno pagato 30 mil comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2013)

ah ecco pure io avevo letto che il costo era vicino ai 30 milioni.


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2013)

per 30 millioni e normale provarci.
e un potenziale fenomeno sul campo e un fenomeno mediatico


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a me non convince pienamente neymar,mi ricorda molto il robinho giovane,che sembrava potesse diventare un fenomeno,ma in europa si è dimostrato solamente un buon-ottimo giocatore.E poi 50 milioni per il cartellino e 7 di ingaggio annui mi sembrano un po' troppi per quanto ha dimostrato finora sia nel santos che nella nazionale brasiliana.La vedo come un'operazione troppo rischiosa per il barça,soprattutto dal punto di vista economico.A mio parere avrebbero piu' che altro avuto bisogno di investire su un grande difensore centrale da affiancare a pique',invece di andare ad affollare ulteriormente il reparto offensivo


E' chiaro che prenderanno anche un difensore, Neymar è solo l'inizio, comunque nn affollano nulla, avevano bisogno là davanti di un altro giocatore che gli garantisca almeno 20-25 gol al di fuori di Messi, cosa che ormai non accade dal primo anno di Villa. Che poi Neymar sia il giocatore giusto è un altro paio di maniche (io per dire avrei preso Reus)


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2013)

Per 30 milioni e' un furto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2013)

speravo 50


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2013)

l'ho visto giocare troppe volte per poter essere d'accordo con voi. Per me non solo non fallirà, ma farà la differenza anche contro squadre di campionati in cui, secondo qualcuno, sarebbe stato ridicolizzato.
E' famoso per numeri appariscenti, ma Neymar ha caratteristiche che attualmente vedo solo in Messi, incluso il primo tocco di palla, la visione di gioco, la velocità nelle gambe e di pensiero, l'esplosività, la precisione del tiro e nell'assist, il modo di spaccare le difese. 
Se impara a stare in campo può davvero insidiare Messi ogni anno per il Pallone d'oro. Non nei numeri però: non credo segnerà mai quanto Messi. 

La sparo: secondo me lo mettono inizialmente punta, "falso nueve", in modo che possa stare più vicino a Messi piuttosto che dalla parte opposta del campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Beh allora se sono 30 milioni il discorso cambia. El è stato pagato 20 e passa.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Maggio 2013)

E fu cosí che il Barcellona tornò a dominare


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2013)

30 milioni al Santos e 20 alla società che gestisce la restante parte del cartellino.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 30 milioni al Santos e 20 alla società che gestisce la restante parte del cartellino.



Beh allora sono 50 + 7 mil all'anno per uno che non ha dimostrato NULLA. Troppi
Goetze 37 mil e si prende 7 mil, ma ha STRA-contribuito a portare il Borussia in finale di CL, non nella danza del ae se tu pego.

Cioe Balo prende 4 che è uno dei migliori al mondo, Cavani manco 6 prende e sto bluff 7???? Boh vabbe.

Che strano il mercato del calcio.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Maggio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Io allora ci farei la firma ad avere un progetto che in 5 anni ti porta 2 campionati, 1 coppa nazionale e ti fa arrivare ad un soffio dalla Champions...



Ed al sesto anno ti fa navigare a metà classifica


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh allora sono 50 + 7 mil all'anno per uno che non ha dimostrato NULLA. Troppi
> Goetze 37 mil e si prende 7 mil, ma ha STRA-contribuito a portare il Borussia in finale di CL, non nella danza del ae se tu pego.
> 
> Cioe Balo prende 4 che è uno dei migliori al mondo, Cavani manco 6 prende e sto bluff 7???? Boh vabbe.
> ...


Neymar porta anche molti soldi però. Poi comunque credo che nel campionato spagnolo si troverà a suo agio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2013)

Mi toccherà odiarlo ancora di più


----------



## rossovero (26 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ed al sesto anno ti fa navigare a metà classifica



Intanto 2 campionati di fila li abbiamo vinti solo 2 volte: 20 anni fa e 100 anni fa. Sempre meglio di arrivare costantemente secondi, terzi o quarti


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh allora sono 50 + 7 mil all'anno per uno che non ha dimostrato NULLA. Troppi
> Goetze 37 mil e si prende 7 mil, ma ha STRA-contribuito a portare il Borussia in finale di CL, non nella danza del ae se tu pego.
> 
> Cioe Balo prende 4 che è uno dei migliori al mondo, Cavani manco 6 prende e sto bluff 7???? Boh vabbe.
> ...



Neymar è un giocatore anche mediatico, molto di più di Cavani e questo conta dannatamente. Balotelli invece ha fatto una scelta di vita ed economica venendo al Milan, sa che non avrebbe preso quello che gli avrebbe garantito un Psg o un Madrid.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Maggio 2013)

Adesso sono tutti in Europa.

Sarà contento il Socio Splendidi  , e probabilmente anche Scolari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

*Alle 18:15 ci sarà la presentazione al Camp Nou*


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Con Messi non farà mai bene, due galli in un pollaio non possono stare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

*Iniesta "Messi e Neymar insieme diventeranno più forti*


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Alle 18:15 ci sarà la presentazione al Camp Nou*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Fossi in quelli del Barcellona cambierei modo di giocare. Ormai il loro ciclo è concluso e non possono andare avanti di tiki-taka, tanto per dirne una: sposterei Messi sull'esterno. Messi sull'esterno in modo tale che sfrutti la sua individualità e non sia più il centravanti accentratore del gioco, cosa che finiva per rendere il Barcellona una squadra estremamente prevedibile. Messi a destra, Neymar a sinistra e un centravanti da comprare(non sono molto convinto del rilancio di Villa). Insomma, creare di nuovo un trio alla Henry, Eto'o, Messi, trio che rendeva molto più forte e imprevedibile il Barça rispetto ad oggi dove in attacco c'è il solo Messi che focalizza totalmente il gioco su di sé impedendo valide alternative.
In caso contrario faranno la stessa fine di quest'anno con Neymar eclissato dall'Argentino e quest'ultimo ingabbiato facilmente da squadre un attimino più preparate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fossi in quelli del Barcellona cambierei modo di giocare. Ormai il loro ciclo è concluso e non possono andare avanti di tiki-taka, tanto per dirne una: sposterei Messi sull'esterno. Messi sull'esterno in modo tale che sfrutti la sua individualità e non sia più il centravanti accentratore del gioco, cosa che finiva per rendere il Barcellona una squadra estremamente prevedibile. Messi a destra, Neymar a sinistra e un centravanti da comprare(non sono molto convinto del rilancio di Villa). Insomma, creare di nuovo un trio alla Henry, Eto'o, Messi, trio che rendeva molto più forte e imprevedibile il Barça rispetto ad oggi dove in attacco c'è il solo Messi che focalizza totalmente il gioco su di sé impedendo valide alternative.
> In caso contrario faranno la stessa fine di quest'anno con Neymar eclissato dall'Argentino e quest'ultimo ingabbiato facilmente da squadre un attimino più preparate.



Diglielo tu a Leo di tornare a fare l'ala destra


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Pamparulez (3 Giugno 2013)

35 milioni mi sembran davvero pochi per quanto è stato osannato. Se si pensa a quanto son stati pagati ennemila altri giocatori.. 35 per Neymar sembrano "noccioline".. Mi sembra proprio strano sian queste le cifre.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> 35 milioni mi sembran davvero pochi per quanto è stato osannato. Se si pensa a quanto son stati pagati ennemila altri giocatori.. 35 per Neymar sembrano "noccioline".. Mi sembra proprio strano sian queste le cifre.



Aveva il contratto in scadenza l'anno prossimo. Secondo me è sopravvalutato, nel senso che forte è forte, ma di certo non il nuovo Pelè.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2013)

Facci sognare con messi


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> 35 milioni mi sembran davvero pochi per quanto è stato osannato. Se si pensa a quanto son stati pagati ennemila altri giocatori.. 35 per Neymar sembrano "noccioline".. Mi sembra proprio strano sian queste le cifre.



In conferenza stampa dopo la presentazione, il vicepresidente del club blaugrana, Josep Maria Bartomeu, ha detto che complessivamente *Neymar è costato 57 milioni*, ma forse intendeva cantellino + ingaggio.

La *clausola rescissoria ammonta a 190 milioni*.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2013)

per me doveva andare in una squadra disposta a giocare per lui...al Barca penso che farà bene, ma il numero 1 sarà sempre Messi


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2013)

forse in spagna troverà un ambiente meno ostile, ma in europa per me non farà granchè


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Mi rode assai vedere queste cose. Non per Neymar in sè, ma per i colpi che una volta facevamo pure noi.


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2013)

Vi aggiorno sulle reali cifre del trasferimento...

Il Santos ha preso *17,1* milioni di Euro, di cui 6,8 sono andati al fondo DIS che deteneva il 40% del cartellino. Attualmente DIS è in causa con il Santos perché il club brasiliano si è accordato con il Barca per avere ulteriori introiti (di cui sotto) senza riconoscere alcuna cifra ulteriore al DIS, provocando un bel caos nel mondo degli affari del calcio brasiliano.

Ai 17,1 vanno aggiunti *2* milioni di euro se Neymar nei prossimi 5 anni riesce a qualificarsi nella lista dei primi 3 giocatori del Pallone d'oro. A questi 19,1 vanno aggiunte 2 amichevoli che se non vendono disputate dal Barca dovranno essere liquidate con *4,5* milioni di euro. In aggiunta a questi 23,6 milioni sono state inserite 2 opzioni per 2 giovani del Santos per un importo pari a *7,9* milioni di euro.

Queste clausole accessorie porteranno al Santos 31,5 milioni di euro.

A questi va aggiunto un versamento di 40  milioni di euro su cui c'è la massima segretezza (e indagini in Spagna) ma si dice che la cifra sia arrivata all'entourage del giocatore ad una società di nome N&N riconducibile al padre di Neymar.

Il totale dell'operazione perciò ammonterebbe a *71,5* milioni di euro.


----------

